# Insurance Companies that Mirror NCB?



## minimadgriff

Afternoon all, 

Just wondered if you could list any companies you know that mirror NCB, I have 6 or 7 years NCB on the RS but only 2 on to use on the Kuga. Obviously if I can find companies that mirror my RS NCB I can get much nicer quotes. 

If Directline mirrored NCB I would be saving £300 over other quotes! :doublesho


----------



## centenary

Pretty sure tesco do. But I dumped tesco and went to admiral. They mirror NCB's as well as discounting all premiums when you have more than one car with them.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Chris Knotts did when I got another quote on a Corrado VR6 for a second car.


----------



## kevin whittaker

I use a company called A Plan in Newbury, they mirrored the no claims on my BMW E91 330 MSport to use on my BMW E36 M3 convertible... Saved £hundreds...:thumb:

Good feedback on the forum that I moderate on... Plenty of people on there use them.

http://www.aplan.co.uk/newbury.php?int=0


----------



## skyinsurance

Yes, we can usually offer this service.


----------



## MuZiZZle

aplan of thatcham do it


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks for all the replies but no joy so far, getting silly quotes, hoping my current insurer comes up trumps. I don't even know why I bother wasting my breath with Adrian Flux every year. Never EVER given me a decent quote on any car, they want over £2k for my Kuga :lol: They wanted about a £1000 for my 1.25 Fiesta last year and that was only worth £1000 :lol:

Madness that I can insure my RS as a daily driver with all mods declared for alot less than I can the Kuga. The RS is rarer, faster and would cost ALOT more to repair should the worst happen. Obviously I will never be using the RS as a daily driver though :lol:


----------



## SimonBash

Did you try the Admiral multicar policy? Has worked well for a few people I know.


----------



## minimadgriff

SimonBash said:


> Did you try the Admiral multicar policy? Has worked well for a few people I know.


They would never insure my RS (too modified) and would NEVER be competative on the price even if they did :lol: My RS is ridiculously cheap to insure.


----------



## STEALTH K3

HIC did it for me but both cars where with them maybe worth a call


----------



## minimadgriff

STEALTH K3 said:


> HIC did it for me but both cars where with them maybe worth a call


On the Kuga they wanted nearly £1k and they won't get any where near the RS premium. Plus the RS isn't up for renewal till November. They only charge £160 to insure my mini though as thats who I have always used on that.

Had a result though. Good ole Paul @ Need To Insure who I have had my Fiesta with for 2 years came back with £580! So only £200 dearer than the Fiesta was to insure. The Fiesta was worth £1000 and the Kuga is worth £17000, so not bad really.

I can't recommend Paul enough, he owns the company and is also a fellow Ford RS owner. He is good as gold. My Mum and Girlfriend are insured with him too. :thumb: I thought he was struggling to get a cheap quote but came back and quoted me reasonably happy.


----------

